# Florida group looking for lease



## Dubya5813 (Feb 6, 2013)

Myself and 4 or 5 buddies are looking for a hunting lease for 2013. Along with hunting we're looking for somewhere we can take the families for some weekend trips to get out of Florida, so a lease with a place to stay is preferred. We're all 30 somethings, responsible hunters, we're not looking to kill everything that moves. Just looking for a place to hunt and take the families during non-season.

EDIT: We'd be looking in the south/southwest GA area; Harris county and south.


----------



## AMBWANA (Feb 6, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## Dubya5813 (Feb 13, 2013)

*bump*


----------



## Jethro8911 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Hunting lease*

Check out my website for our lease and let me know if your interested. thanks Jeremy
www.marshallcreekco-op.com


----------



## firemandoug (Mar 6, 2013)

*Stewart county hunting club*

I'm a member of middle Ga Sportsmans club located in Stewart County Ga, we're located about 3 miles down the road from Florence state marina, kind of between the state park and Providence Canyon state park.  We have 2500 acres full of deer,hogs, and many other critters to hunt.  Family friendly, but still your typical deer camp.  Dues include a camp site, water and electricity.  If your interested PM me and I will gladly give you more info.  We have several families that are members that make the trek from FL.


----------



## Foxfordschase27 (Mar 24, 2013)

Give me a call on my cell phone,  my two buddies and I live in Fla as well and maybe we can all work something out to find a decent enough lease we could all be happy with.  386-214-5529  Gary


----------



## badbull123 (Mar 27, 2013)

Our club is a family orinT club with values to respect others and the landowner!!! We have children out there at all times!!! The club name is little river hunting club... It's on Facebook where you can look it up!!! But only a few of the photos are there!!! We have an abundance of wild turkeys, nice deer, and wild hogs!!!! We have a campsite with running water and power pole!! And a swimming pool for the kids in the summertime!! The cleaning station is covered and on a concrete slab with hoist and lights with stainless steel cutting tables and running water!!! We have a little over 4000 acres that butts up to the omuggee river and comes out to hwy 129!! Folsom creek runs though the middle of the land!! We like to keep around 20 to 24 paying members!!! Last few years the dues have been 1350$!!! And we like to keep it there.. We will be glad to show the land on Fridays or Saturdays per appointments!!! Since turkey season is in.... If still interested let me know and can go from there!!! Land located in Wilcox county abbeville ga


----------



## jebaneezer (Mar 28, 2013)

PM Sent


----------



## GaCraker (Apr 30, 2013)

*I have 625 acres in Baldwin county*

The property is southeast of milledgeville Georgia 
QDM managed if you are interested call me David
678-763-5892 thanks


----------



## anhieser (May 1, 2013)

*Wilkinson*

Have 500ac west of Dublin in Mcintyre.  Place for camper. 90% from florida.  Family lease for sure.  Has creek on two sides and a small pond also. Will almost have it to yourself. $660/ year.  PM me or give me a buzz.  Dave 352 636 2222


----------



## Bearhunter06 (May 6, 2013)

*Reasonable leases in Clinch County*

I have some reasonable leases in clinch county email-farmsales1@hotmail.com  or call 229-349-1991 if interested
$6.15 per acre plus camping $300 per year


----------

